# A Tale Of Two Buddies ...



## dreamsfloatjoe (Dec 11, 2008)

February is getting busy here at Anchors Aweigh Charters. The first week of February bought us Mike & Marc, two long time fishing buddies. They gave us permission to put Marc's letters to us on this blog. I'll let Marc do the talking:

Marc's application letter-

To The good folks at Anchor's Aweigh:

I would like to take this opportunity to say thank you on behalf of the disabled people that still enjoy fishing, but have too many obstacles to pursue this activity. Back in 2004, my friends and I met in Miami for a fishing trip. As fate would have it, the following February I had an exacerbation of Multiple Sclerosis which has left me pretty much immobile. I was forced to retire prematurely and basically have had to make changes in my recreation life as well. My dear friend Micheal promised me we would get out again on the water. He was searching the internet and came upon your site. He sent it to me and I was overwhelmed. Micheal is flying down to Atlanta (my home) from New York (his home) to drive me in my handicap vehicle to Florida to fish, once again. Between his efforts and your offering I can realize my passion. I can not thank you all enough for returning a smile to my face.</DIV>
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marc & Mike joined us on Sunday, Feb. 8, and Florida treated them to some of our best warm February weather. The water was like silk as we headed out to sea, approximately 20 miles off shore. Being the mate, I estimated that between the two of them, they pulled in close to 100 fish.










Marc wasn't too happy to find out that the fish on the left had to go right back to where it came from, as it was caught in International waters and the rules required it's release. I'm sure that the fish was happy to hear that however. 

After an exciting trip, we received the following email from Marc's buddy Mike. Mike sent this email to all of his friends and family-

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Friends who know me and maybe my buddy Marc,

As many of you know I took a road trip this past week with my buddy Marc down to Florida to venture into fishing, (once again). Somehow while searching the Internet under 'disabled fishing', I found an unbelievable married couple who make the dream of fishing for adults and children with disabilities a reality. I cannot express to you all what a wonderful time me and Marc experienced thanks to Capt Steve Hair and his first mate Joe. The captain modified a beautiful 36 foot fishing vessel with a door that opens from the side allowing a person in a wheelchair or scooter access to the beautiful bays and ocean off of Amelia Island Florida. He has adapted fishing poles over these past 10 years to accommodate people with missing limbs. He takes out veterans who have become disabled defending our great country. He takes out children who under normal circumstances would never have this kind of opportunity out on the water, because of their disability. Believe it or not, they do this for FREE. But like any charity they need constant donations to keep it going.

My friends all know about Marc. He played guard in High School way back when. We all felt safe running around with him in his prime as he was not a guy you would want to mess with. Diagnosed in his late 20's with a disease such as MS has humbled Marc now in what should be his midlife. He doesn't look for sympathy or pity. He is one of the strongest persons of character I know, and thank God he met a wonderful woman in Marsha to be at his side. All this being said, the people involved with Anchors Aweigh brought a smile back to his face, and a day I know that I will never forget.










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahoy y'all! I'm a volunteer 'mate' on the good ship 'Ye Ole Pirate', Anchors Aweigh Charters on Amelia Island, Florida is non-profit and provides fishing charters FREE of charge to those with physical disabilities, in a wheel chair, the BLIND, the DEAF, the BLIND & DEAF and people who have developmental disabilities. Guide/Service dogs are welcome aboard. No requirement to be a Florida resident.

I have no financial ties to Anchor Aweigh Charters. I volunteer as a mate when I can. I sign American Sign Language (ASL).

"Boogity! Boogity!
Let's go fishing boys and girls!" </DIV>


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats a great thing you guys are doing....

Hope everything continues well.

matt-


----------



## dreamsfloatjoe (Dec 11, 2008)

> Matt09 (2/19/2009)Thats a great thing you guys are doing....Hope everything continues well. matt-


Thanks Matt! It's a Blast! :usaflag


----------

